# Help to id mower..



## Rodbow (May 17, 2014)

My daughter found me an older Craftsman rear engine rider (in exchange for tuition).

I found a number on the engine and the description is:
- 10 hp XL Tecumseh engine,
- single blade is 30",
- reverse, neutral and six forward positions on the gear shifter on the right side of the seat,
- it has like bicycle handle bar.
- has Craftsman on the stationary seat.
Anyone have an idea as to the year (about) of this mower and is the engine # considered the model # of the mower or just the engine?

Other than not being able to find a 30" blade replacement at the box store and trying to push my largeness around, it seems to be in decent working order. Will replacing the (rubber on the drive pulley) assist in getting rid of the hesitations while running?

Hopefully new belt will help with the shifting (it's either N, 3rd or 6th right now) and new blade will keep this thing (and me) happy.
Thanks from a newbie.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

That looks like an old snapper mower someone put a craftsman seat on


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tx_tequila said:


> That looks like an old snapper mower someone put a craftsman seat on


That drive set up is Snapper for sure.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you are spot on Cub, It looks like a mid 70's Snapper Comet.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

pogobill is rite on the money

here is a link to some pics of old snapper comet's
if there is any doubt.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Old+Snapper+Comet&FORM=RESTAB


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

pogobill said:


> I think you are spot on Cub, It looks like a mid 70's Snapper Comet.



I've spent a lot of time looking at mine in various stages of dis assembly.


----------



## snoel (Mar 26, 2014)

Those old snappers, weren't very stylish, but were great mowers. not very wide, but nimble on rough ground.


----------

